# CNC router software



## andreas (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

I am an architect from Denmark, I am building a summerhouse and in this occasion a series of wooden self out of laminated wood. I am trying to joints that would enable the selves and that look a certain way.
(illustration can bee seen at my blog, andreasvarvin.com

I have contact with a woodshop that have a CNC router but they say that because of the software they have they can only cut in one direction. I’m not really in to the terminology but it’s the end side of the laminated wood that they can’t seem to cut. They say that the software that would make them able to do this is very expensive.

So my question, is there any software that is cheap, eventually is there any place you should download a trial version. 

And help ore tips would bee greatly appreciated. 

Best regard, 

Andreas


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Welcome


----------

